# Mule made by Tony the Slinger



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I can now make basic board cuts but I have real trouble drilling straight holes especially in fork tips.

Tony made me a simple birch multiplex Mule for the price of a plastic slingshot.

Not much to say about the Mule that you guys don't know. It's the most comfortable slingshot I've ever shot.

But I can say that like always, Tony removes all the unnecessary wood while leaving things maximally strong. He has a gift for making even familiar designs feel alive in the hand.

Thanks Tony. I can't wait to get the money up for a custom.

I shot the bottom of a can 11 times in a row last night, but of course I wasn't recording.


----------

